# Pulled Pork chip dip?



## ahinsch (Apr 4, 2015)

I have an Easter get together tomorrow and plenty of PP in the freezer.  I would like to make a chip dip or similar easy appetizer.  Does anyone have a favorite recipe?  I've searched online and can't find much I'm sure someone here has done something similar.


----------



## papadon (Apr 4, 2015)

That sounds good. Make that Buddig corned beef dip but use pulled pork. I've never done it but it's making my mouth water thinking about it.
I found this recipe on the Internet. 
3 (8 oz.) cream cheese
1 bunch green onions
2 pkg. buddig corned beef (*Use  equal amounts of pulled pork instead)
Seasoned salt 
Worcestershire sauce
Chop green onions and 1 package of corned beef (Pulled pork). Mix with cream cheese. Add a few dashes of Seasoned salt and Worcestershire sauce to taste. Mold it into ball. Put rest of corned beef (Pulled pork) around cheese ball. Set overnight. Serve with crackers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Couple options I can think of. Both I would shred fine, maybe crisp some of the porkin a cast iron pan to add texture. 

Option One: mix with a thick bbq sauce and simmer to thicken kind of like a burnt ends. Serve warm or cold.

Option two: 2 parts softened cream cheese one part sour cream. Add pork, garlic powder, chipotle powder, cracked black pepper, finely chopped red onion or chives. This is just winging it off the top of my head so the seasonings would be add and taste.

Option 3: pork chutney. Chop pork, add chopped apples, small can crushed pineapple and juice, apricot preserves, minced garlic, finely chopped onion, dash of Worchestershire, salt pepper, couple dashes hot sauce. Simmer to reduce taste add whatever it needs. Serve cold or warm. Once again another of the top of my head on the fly.


----------



## b-one (Apr 4, 2015)

You could make a Mexican cheese dip or queso. You could also just get velveta they should have a recipe right on the box.


----------



## ahinsch (Apr 4, 2015)

All great ideas, I think I'm gonna start with a simple queso, Velveeta, cream cheese, and chopped tomato/chilis


----------



## ahinsch (Apr 7, 2015)

The dip turned out great!  I got lots of compliments, this is what I ended up with.  
Approx 1lb pulled pork chopped.
1 block of Velveeta 
1 package of cream cheese
2 cans of chopped tomatoes with green chilies
1 small can chopped green chilis
1 small can chopped jalapeños
Mix everything in crockpot and melt.  Enjoy


----------

